# Neue Hardware neues Glück?



## Phemolas (30. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Hab vor mein System ein Update zu verpassen da mir das raiden auf meinem alten System schon lange nicht mehr gefällt aufgrund der minimalsten Grafikeinstellungen.
Nun sind die Experten gefragt.
Wird WOWs Ultra oder High Grafik Modus in 25er Raids auf folgendem System bestehen können?
*
CPU: 	AMD Phenom II X4 955
Board : Biostar TA770E3
RAM : 	Geil DIMM 4 GB DDR3 - 1333
Grafik: ASUS Radeon 4870 (schon vorhanden) d.h sollte wenn möglich erhalten bleiben
Festplatte: 	Western Digital 10.500 RPM
Betriebssystem: 	Windows 7 64 Bit
*
Falls ich was wichtiges vergessen haben sollte einfach melden.

Gewünscht sind 25-30 FPS in 25er Raids bei Max Grafikbelastung d.h max AOE von allen DDs. Oder ist soetwas nur mit Alienware IMBA Systemen möglich?

Gruß Phemo


----------



## Hoschie69 (30. Juni 2010)

Ein X4 Prozessor ist für WoW völlig überflüssig, wäre aber für neue Spiele zukünftig natürlich die erste Wahl.
Bei mir läuft das Spiel mit einem X2 5000+ und einer 8800gts auf Ultra ruckelfrei - sollte also bei deinem geplanten System nicht anders sein.	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kneubi (30. Juni 2010)

Ich habe ähnlich starke Leistung bei meinem Rechner und ich spiele Grundsätzlich Ruckelfrei... 

Ich habe allerdings 2 Problemzonen:

Lord Marow'gar: Ruckelt bei mir gaaaanz wenig, man merkt es halt, aber nicht sonderlich schlimm
Sindrigosa: Jedesmal beim Ranziehen habe ich 1-2 Sekunden Standbild.

Beide Probleme bin ich einfach umgangen indem ich bei den beiden Bossen die Grafik halt nur auf 50% laufen habe ;-)

Gruss
Kneubi


----------



## ogrim888 (30. Juni 2010)

Mit der Konfiguration kannst du es auch 4 mal nebenher laufen lassen...


----------



## Overbreaker (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab ne HD 4890 und nen X4 940 und bei der läufts in 25er gerade so ruckelfrei. Von deiner Graka müsstest du dich eigentlich verabschieden, oder du holst dir ne zweite und lässt die über Crossfire laufen. Übertakten wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit aber Solo kannste die in den Wind schreiben.


----------



## Fladdi (30. Juni 2010)

für wow ist die grafikkarte nicht sooo wichtig, haubsache du hast genug ramm speicher


----------



## imbaaapala (30. Juni 2010)

Wenn du dich auch für neue Spieler rüsten willst kann ich dir die ATI Radeon HD 5770 empfehlen. Sie hat mit das beste Preis-/leistungsverhältnis, DirectX11 und Shadermodel 5.0. Nicht nur für WoW, sondern auch für Spiele wie BFBC2 und CO sehr gut geeignet! Sie kostet in etwa 130 €


----------



## Overbreaker (30. Juni 2010)

Fladdi schrieb:


> für wow ist die grafikkarte nicht sooo wichtig, haubsache du hast genug ramm speicher



Grafikkarte, Prozessor und RAM sind das wichtigste. Wenn auch nur eines davon richtig schlecht is, kannste noch so viel RAM haben, das wird dir ganrichts bringen. Du musst die drei Komponeten auf einem ähnlichen Niveau halten, damit sie sich nicht untereinander ausbremsem. So hat es wenig Sinn einen 1Ghz Prozessor und eine ATi HD 5850 zu haben, weil der Prozessor diese ausbremst.


----------



## Vaishyana (30. Juni 2010)

Falsches Forum. Aber ja, WoW sollte im Normalfall ohne Probleme laufen.


----------



## Phemolas (30. Juni 2010)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne HD 4890 und nen X4 940 und bei der läufts in 25er gerade so ruckelfrei. Von deiner Graka müsstest du dich eigentlich verabschieden, oder du holst dir ne zweite und lässt die über Crossfire laufen. Übertakten wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit aber Solo kannste die in den Wind schreiben.



Das dachte ich mir schon.
aber über welche Auflösung bzw Grafikeinstellung reden wir denn hier bei dir?
Alles Ultra? Schatten max? 1620? 1920?

wäre hilfreich wenn ihr eure Grafikeinsttelungen zum System posten würdet damit man sich nen Vergleich schaffen kann.


----------



## Overbreaker (30. Juni 2010)

Alles Maximal, Auflösung 1680x1050, 8x Multisampling usw. Das einzige, was ich nicht bis zur letzten Stufe gestellt habe, sind die Schatten (eine Stufe vor Max.), da diese auf maximum wesentlich mehr Leistung verbrauchen, aber für mich keine sichtbare Änderung bringen.


----------



## olOlOlo (30. Juni 2010)

wenn ich bei meiner freundin bis zock ich manchmal nur schnell ne ini.


Laptop 1,73 centino, 128mb graphikarte no name, 3gb Ram, windows XP und ja das Game läuft auch... also des sind minimalanforderungen mußt halt alles runterschrauben.


----------



## Phemolas (30. Juni 2010)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Übertakten wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit aber Solo kannste die in den Wind schreiben.



Naja habe mal bissel gegoogelt und siehe da so ganz kann ich deiner Aussage nicht glauben schenken.
Wenn ich schaue liegt meine ATI Radeon 4870 immerhin noch auf Platz 16 aller aktuellen Karten am Markt.
Was ich eigentlich aufgrund des Alters schon recht ordentlich finde.

Quelle: Bestenliste


----------



## Overbreaker (30. Juni 2010)

Das mag ja schon sein, aber Platz 16 ist für WoW defintiv zu wenig geschweige denn für Raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Meine alte 8800GT hat die gleiche Leistung wie deine, ist aber schon wesentlich älter (1-2 Jahre). Aber wie gesagt, für Raids reicht das nichtmehr.


----------



## Phemolas (30. Juni 2010)

Hoschie69 schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel mit einem X2 5000+ und einer 8800gts auf Ultra ruckelfrei - sollte also bei deinem geplanten System nicht anders sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also einer von beiden erzählt irgendwie nicht die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der einer sagt needest ne Radeon HD 5970am besten der andere ne 8800GTS ruckelfrei?

*Naja what ever* denke wir reden hier über WOW und nicht Crysis MAX Details 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn der Ultra Modus in Raids eben nicht geht dann doch sollte mit meiner Karte der High Modus trotzdem sehr gut laufen.


----------



## Overbreaker (30. Juni 2010)

Phemolas schrieb:


> Also einer von beiden erzählt irgendwie nicht die Wahrheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja also eine 8800GTS wird die 25er Raids DEFINTIV nicht ruckelfrei darstellen. Wahrscheinlich meinte er das normale Spielen.


----------



## Annovella (30. Juni 2010)

Fladdi schrieb:


> für wow ist die grafikkarte nicht sooo wichtig, haubsache du hast genug ramm speicher



Sprach der Experte? Die Grafikkarte ist gegen alle Gerüchte auch wichtig. Mein Laptop hat viel RAM und eine eher nicht so pralle Grafikkarte. Trotz alledem spiele ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen(Ausser sichtweite 50% und Projezierte Texturen an), weil ich ansonsten extreme FPS brüche hätte. Btw auf Maximaleinstellungen hätte ich 3-4 FPS. Liegt es nun allein an meinem System oder sonstiges? Nein. Wie bekannt ist die Engine auch daran schuld. Um wirklich auf High Quality zu spielen mit High Performance brauch man (leider) auch für WoW solch adäquaten Rechner wie den von dir. Das Krasse: WoW nimmt nahezu genauso viel Leistung in Anspruch wie CoD MW2 und Crysis, läuft dabei aber sogar weniger Stabil.

Also mal ganz unter uns: Kauf lieber einen PC der 100% tig mit WoW klar kommt UND auch in Zukunft damit klar kommen wird. Ansonsten musst in 1-2 Jahren gleich wieder einen neuen kaufen. Mein Gesetz: Wenn man sich etwas anschaffen möchte, sollte man auch etwas richtiges kaufen und keine halben Sachen. Dein Gelbbeutel und deine Nerven werden dir langfristig danken.


----------



## Annovella (30. Juni 2010)

Fladdi schrieb:


> für wow ist die grafikkarte nicht sooo wichtig, haubsache du hast genug ramm speicher



Sprach der Experte? Die Grafikkarte ist gegen alle Gerüchte auch wichtig. Mein Laptop hat viel RAM und eine eher nicht so pralle Grafikkarte. Trotz alledem spiele ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen(Ausser sichtweite 50% und Projezierte Texturen an), weil ich ansonsten extreme FPS brüche hätte. Btw auf Maximaleinstellungen hätte ich 3-4 FPS. Liegt es nun allein an meinem System oder sonstiges? Nein. Wie bekannt ist die Engine auch daran schuld. Um wirklich auf High Quality zu spielen mit High Performance brauch man (leider) auch für WoW solch adäquaten Rechner wie den von dir. Das Krasse: WoW nimmt nahezu genauso viel Leistung in Anspruch wie CoD MW2 und Crysis, läuft dabei aber sogar weniger Stabil.

Also mal ganz unter uns: Kauf lieber einen PC der 100% tig mit WoW klar kommt UND auch in Zukunft damit klar kommen wird. Ansonsten musst in 1-2 Jahren gleich wieder einen neuen kaufen. Mein Gesetz: Wenn man sich etwas anschaffen möchte, sollte man auch etwas richtiges kaufen und keine halben Sachen. Dein Gelbbeutel und deine Nerven werden dir langfristig danken.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. Juni 2010)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Grafikkarte, Prozessor und RAM sind das wichtigste. Wenn auch nur eines davon richtig schlecht is, kannste noch so viel RAM haben, das wird dir ganrichts bringen. Du musst die drei Komponeten auf einem ähnlichen Niveau halten, damit sie sich nicht untereinander ausbremsem. So hat es wenig Sinn einen 1Ghz Prozessor und eine ATi HD 5850 zu haben, weil der Prozessor diese ausbremst.



mhhhh dann is mein kumpel ein wunderjunge der spielt mit ner 6600gt 4gb ram und nem athlon 64 glaub 2,8ghz ruckelfrei in icc 25 xD^^




Annovella schrieb:


> Sprach der Experte? Die Grafikkarte ist gegen alle Gerüchte auch wichtig. Mein Laptop hat viel RAM und eine eher nicht so pralle Grafikkarte. Trotz alledem spiele ich auf niedrigsten Einstellungen(Ausser sichtweite 50% und Projezierte Texturen an), weil ich ansonsten extreme FPS brüche hätte. Btw auf Maximaleinstellungen hätte ich 3-4 FPS. Liegt es nun allein an meinem System oder sonstiges? Nein. Wie bekannt ist die Engine auch daran schuld. Um wirklich auf High Quality zu spielen mit High Performance brauch man (leider) auch für WoW solch adäquaten Rechner wie den von dir. Das Krasse: WoW nimmt nahezu genauso viel Leistung in Anspruch wie CoD MW2 und Crysis, läuft dabei aber sogar weniger Stabil.



Mein System Lappi:Prozi i5 M430 2,27ghzRam: 4gbSystem: 64bit 7Festplatte: 500gbGpu: 5700 1gb Mobile
Windows setzt das system auf den Leistungs index mit 8,4 und so nebenbei hab ich in dala etwa 89 FPS in If komm ich gar auf 140 dies alles auf Ultra einstellung.Natürlich nur im Netzbetrieb ohne fällt die Leistung um ca 20-35%


----------



## Phemolas (30. Juni 2010)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben

*HIER GEHT ES UM DEN ULTRA / HIGH Modus !!!*

Ruckelfrei spiele ich mit meinem derzeitigen System auch.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Von deiner Graka müsstest du dich eigentlich verabschieden[...]


Not not und nochmals NOT! :>


Ich hab ebenfalls die HD4870 und die tuts sowas von locker das es dir die Sprache verschlägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

Dickes gratz an Buffed, deren Server so überlastet sind, dass hier teilweise nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Torkcha (30. Juni 2010)

Mit deiner Auflösung Ultra High mit 8xAA würd ich dir nicht garantieren das das in Dala und in Raids auch flüssig läuft. 

Wenns an was liegt würd ich auf die Grafikkarte tippen denn die ist zwar keinesfalls schlecht doch eventuell ein bisschen zu wenig power für deine Bedürfnisse. 

Weil Crossfire angesprochen wurde.. dann bräuchtest du ein anderes Mainboard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (30. Juni 2010)

Phemolas schrieb:


> *
> CPU: 	AMD Phenom II X4 955
> Board : Biostar TA770E3
> RAM : 	Geil DIMM 4 GB DDR3 - 1333
> ...



Mit dem PC solltest keine Probs haben nur das Mainboard kenn ich nicht...

Seit ich meinen neune pc gebastelt habe spiele ich auch absolut ruckelfrei mit hd auflösung. addons sind auch fps killer habe vielleicht zu viele das macht bestimmt 10-15fps aus dann würde ich mit 40-50 fps im 25ger spielen


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2010)

Fladdi schrieb:


> für wow ist die grafikkarte nicht sooo wichtig, haubsache du hast genug ramm speicher


Oh, da kennt sich aber einer aus. Klar wenn du ohne Kantenglättung und geringen Textureinstellungen spielst mag das vielleicht stimmen, ansonten eher nicht. Der Speicher ist heutzutage auch nicht so interessant. Kein Spiel profitiert von mehr als 2GB RAM. Da ein einigermaßen aktuelles System eh mit 3-4GB RAM ausgestattet ist, stellt sich die Frage sowieso nicht. 4GB hat der TE ja eh drin.


Overbreaker schrieb:


> Das mag ja schon sein, aber Platz 16 ist für WoW defintiv zu wenig geschweige denn für Raids
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist definitiv ausreichend. Überlege mal was sonst noch für Spiele flüssig mit dieser Karte laufen. Klar WoW hat nicht gerade die beste Grafikengine, aber hat der Rechner noch eine entsprechend gute CPU eingebaut reicht das völlig aus. Auf einigermaßen guten Laptops ab 800-900€ kann man WoW auch recht gut Spielen, wenn man nicht alle Einstellungen auf Maximum hat. Und Karten in Notebooks haben meist nur die Hälfte der Leistung wie vergleichbare Modelle die im Desktop-PC´s betrieben werden.



Phemolas schrieb:


> Also einer von beiden erzählt irgendwie nicht die Wahrheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die 8800GTS reicht aus, denn die Echtzeitschatten müssen sowieso von der CPU berechnet werden und nicht von der Grafikkarte. Aber die Grafikengine, wie ich oben schon schrieb, ist halt nicht die neueste. Bohrt man diese auf mit neuen Effekten, dann bricht die Leistung recht stark ein. Vor dem damaligen Grafikpatch 3.0 bei WOW klagte so gut wie nie einer über Probleme mit der Leistung. Da gingen sogar 40er Raids anstandslos.


----------



## kneeslider (30. Juni 2010)

Zu deiner Platte die du dir da ausgesucht hast.

Wenn du ne schnelle Systemplatte willst investier in eine Ssd.
Die Raptoren finde ich persönlich so ziemlich sinnfrei da sie kaum mehr Leistung bringen und dabei viel zu teuer sind.


----------



## Blut und Donner (30. Juni 2010)

Als Ram empfehl ich dir mal den hier, deine Angabe dazu war etwas ungenau:

 4GB-Kit GEIL Ultra PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL7

-Mainboard ist mir nicht bekannt
-Ist dein Netzteil überhaupt für diese Hardware ausreichend? Welche Stromstärke (in Ampère - A) auf der / den 12V Schienen wären da interessant, steht normalerweise auf dem Seitenaufkleber deines Netzteils.
-@den Scherzkeks der denkt er könnte mit ner 8400GS / GT210 dafür aber 16Gigabyte Ram WoW gescheid zocken, nein.
-Grafikkarte sollte relativ knapp sein, weis jetzt nicht ob die das auf Ultra, 8xAA @1680x1050 schafft, aber _gehobeneres Niveau_, ja. Von Crossfire rat ich an dieser Stelle ab, da es in der Vergangenheit schon viele Probleme mit Multi-GPU-Systemen gab (aus selbigen Grund würde ich auch von einer HD5970 abraten und stattdessen eine Hd5870 / GTX470 bevorzugen)
-es kursierte mal das Gerücht, dass manche ATI-GPUs in WoW Standbilder zustande brächten. Ob das stimmt weis ich nicht, da ich bisher immer nur NVidia-Grafikkarten in Gaming-Systemen verbaut habe.


----------

